# my Bella



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I havent been on here in a long while. Its with a very heavy heart I return to say my Bella has passed. The hardest part. Is she passed about 2 weeks after my dad passed. I do not know what happend she was fine the night before and that morning. I let her out into the dog pen and when back inside and when I went to get her a few hrs later she had passed in her favorite sunning spot. I belive it was a heart attack even tho the vet never said anything about a bad heart. My heart is breaking our house is jus so empty with out her. :'(


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

You will get through this. If you find her fur and other essentials in random places, you'll realize that she'll always be with you in some way.

Asking for strength and good energy to be sent your way...

<3


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I am so sorry.... I have no words to express how sad I am for you and your family. If only dogs could live as long as humans...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bella. I looked back over some of her pictures you posted in the past, she was a very pretty girl. Looks like she had a good life with you. Peace to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. Maybe hemangio. My girl did that, I found her on her cot. Her face was very peaceful. They say they get very tired as they bleed out, and they go to sleep and just don't wake up. 

I hope that's the way she went. It hurts, being unexpected makes it worse. And when you are already going through a terrible time.

I don't know any thing to say at times like this. I am really sorry. Try to be good and patient with yourself.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you all . I miss her so much!! Selzer it may have been. I jus dunno when I picked her up she had a small drop of blood fall from her bottom but didnt think much of it. She acted completely normal. And then sheshe was gone.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you at your time of such loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Condolences for the loss of your Bella and your dad...Pray for peace for you soon...


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So Sorry to hear of your sudden loss of beautiful Bella. Its tough when they pass so quick without warning. RIP sweet Bella.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

my heart goes out to you! i can t imagine the pain! but just know shes with you always and we are here to lend an ear. Praying for your peace!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Its been a hard few months. Losing her so soon after dad jus about ripped my heart out.this was the very last photo I took of her. I miss her so!


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so very sorry for you loss. Bella was a beauty. I hope that your memories of all the fun times you had with her comfort you in the days ahead. Rest in peace sweet Bella.

My condolences on the loss of your father too.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful baby. I know you may not want to hear this right now, but how blessed she was to go quickly while in her favorite sunspot. She left knowing she was loved and you were never forced to make the hard decision of when it was time for her to go. 

I know that coming so soon after the loss of your father this is a difficult time for you. Prayers be with you. 

Jelpy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh no! I just saw this! I am so incredibly sorry Christen! My heart breaks for you and your family! :hugs:

I have been wondering where you were, it's bittersweet to hear from you again. 

Poor beautiful Bella, gone way, way too soon. RIP sweet girl!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you! Its been one **** of a year :'( ive lost 2 uncles my dad and my baby girl. Ive been really deprssed but i came back because sheppue pics cheer me up and to get thoughts on the breeder im gettin a male from sometime after december.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Christine i am so sorry to hear of Bella's passing. You have been through alot this year and my heart goesout to you. I like all of us want our dogs to be with us forever.I know Bella is watching over you right now.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

My gosh - I'm so sorry - oh, goodness, to lose your dad and then your best friend, and two uncles in the past year too.... I'm sending you hugs and strength. One day at a time. And if that feels like it's too much, one hour at a time. 

I hope you can take some small comfort in knowing that it happened quickly and that Bella was in her favorite spot, though I know it is probably still much too raw for anything at all to afford you any kind of comfort. 

She will always be with you. Treasure the happy memories you undoubtedly have with her.


----------

